# Pros and Cons of Hybrids



## ctfortner

Are there any Good or Bad things that yall can share about your hybrid?

Anything in particular that we should look for in one? 

Any thing that doesn't work as well as you liked or thought it should? 

Any particular one you like better? 

Any advantages or disadvantages to what your using? 
What about the split bed cushions? 

I know there are some hybrid owners here, share your thoughts with those of us that are thinking about making the switch.


----------



## antigua

To be honest, I haven't had my hybrid that long. I've used it 3 times last summer but plan to use it a lot more this summer. I'll have a lot to write about then. But so far I can tell you a few things.
What I like, how quickly I can set up camp.... ½ hour. It was taking us 3+ hrs with the popup. It took a lot of the fun out of camping. I pack less in the truck and more in the trailer which is great. I love the awning. I really hated setting up the awning on the popup. All those poles!!! now I can set it up in a few minutes by myself. all the bed fold out from the trailer which is really nice and all the windows open up like a popup to allow for a lot of ventilation which is something I really liked about the popup. Hot water, A BATHROOM, YA BABY!!! I hated walking to the bathroom at three in the morning. Bigger fridge, more storage.......I can go on but I'll move on.
What I don't like, where do I put it? During the summer it sits on my driveway and I have to pay storage fees during the winter and it's outside in the elements. I was able to park the popup in my garage. It never saw a snowflake. I new it was safe in my garage. It's a lot heavier than the popup and takes a lot more gas to pull. Other than that, I can't think of anything else that I don't like about it.... so far. I must say, for us all the good things about our new hybrid far out way the bad. I don't regret giving up the popup at all. The fact that it only takes me a ½ hour to set up is worth every penny I spent on it and give me mor time to play with my kids.


----------



## campingforfun

I've heard a lot of advertising about these but still do not really know what it is. What exactly is a hybrid as it relates to camping or tent trailers?

Is it more expensive? I guess I need to read up on these.


----------



## campingforfun

I've heard a lot of advertising about these but still do not really know what it is. What exactly is a hybrid as it relates to camping or tent trailers?

Is it more expensive? I guess I need to read up on these.


"""""""""During the summer it sits on my driveway and I have to pay storage fees during the winter and it's outside in the elements. I was able to park the popup in my garage.""""

Is it bigger? How come you have to leave it out and find storage?


----------



## antigua

Click below. This is my hybrid. It's like a travel trailer but the beds pop out.
http://good-times.webshots.com/album/560222300TfPPKX


----------



## campingforfun

Gosh, that is really nice antiqua. I am glad you gave the link to see the photos.

Now I know what you mean when you say it won't fit in the garage. I didn't realize that they were as tall as that. It seems quite roomy inside and I love the colors.


----------



## ctfortner

Yeah, it is a nice camper.

So how many beds do you have that pop out?  I see the large front one pops out, is there side/rear beds also? Nothing like having that bathroom, especially for the wife and kids. I would never see them if they had to go to the bathouse everytime they used it.


----------



## antigua

Thanks. The specs say it sleeps 10 but really I would say 7 people could comfortably. There are 3 beds that fold out, front, back and right side. the sofa folds down to a bed ant the kitchen table folds down to a bed as well. So far we really like it.


----------



## cricket2

I have been recently looking around at some rv's and I do like these hybrids as well. You dont lose so much room inside as some traditional campers. 

I know what you mean too about how many it sleeps, some I have looked at says it will sleep 6, and when i look at it I just think, well, 2 of them better be small :scratchhead:


----------

